

The dead of Autumn Radtke is not related to the Bitcoin - sameganegie
http://bestproductips.blogspot.com/2014/03/Autumn-Radtke-bitcoin.html

======
kken
Horrible spelling, no content.

~~~
brg
Agree that the blog post does seem to be written by a non-native English
speaker.

But there is content; the post claims that First Meta was a trading site for
virtual currency (e.g. gold in WoW) and not a bitcoin exchange as has been
implied by most coverage of her suicide.

